
Mozilla Should Move To WebKit And V8 - twapi
http://browserfame.com/311/mozilla-should-move-to-webkit-v8-engine
======
sixtofour
The ONLY reason I still use Firefox is tagged bookmarks. Every time I use
Chrome to test something I'm reminded how much of a turtle-pig is Firefox.
Despite claimed improvements in Firefox's use of memory and processor, Chrome
is noticeably better in both these areas. I still have to restart Firefox to
reclaim leaked memory; after the restart, with the same tabs open, I've
reclaimed gobs of memory.

I would move instantly to Chrome if the company that gave us tags in gmail
would just do the same for bookmarks in Chrome.

~~~
joshu
(aside: oh, NOW it has tagging? sheesh.)

------
arpitnext
Good point. time to say goodbye to Gecko.

